# Mit Javascript laufende Bilder optimieren



## 08/15 (13. Oktober 2004)

HI,
auf meiner Seite sollen Bilder von links reinfahren und dann stehenbleiben....

Mit marquee laufen sie ja unendlich......

Gibt es sowas zum kopieren?

Danke im vorraus....


----------

